# Newbie Help - Soil repair for Spring grass growth



## BayouCityTiger (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello!

I'm a first time homeowner and unfortunately a total newb when it comes to yard maintenance outside of mowing, weed eating, and blowing. Which brings me to my first challenge....new home has a sprinkler system yet the front yard looks dried out and unable to hold grass. Very dusty soil and under oak trees which limits light. It was like this when I purchased house and I haven't been running sprinklers in front yard as it seems to just create mud.

Based on the pictures below, can someone tell me what I need to do to prep the soil (or should I plan to add top soil) so it can be ready for sod in the spring? The yard is St. Aug and I am located in Houston, Tx if that matters.

I've got TONS of questions about landscaping, fertilizer, and lighting but I'll save those for another board.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

From the looks of it, you have a ton of shade. Not many grasses will grow well in shade (if at all). You might consider converting that dead area to something other than grass. As for the front areas that have some grass, It looks like St. Augustine. Thats a pretty good shade grass for that area. Right now you just need to wait to spring. Then start hitting it w/ Nitrogren and all kinds of soil conditioners. Those trees are really going to limit what you can do. Might throw down some Pre-Emergent to help w/ weeds in the spring. You can also add some soil to level out the area and maybe help your St Augustine.


----------

